# Best bike for under $2,000?



## sd4runner

Hi everybody, this is my first post so be kind.... 

I am coming off of a mountain biking background (7 years) and have decided that I want to get into road biking. I am planning on doing a few sprint triathlons this summer but I will also use the bike for local rides (30 to 50 mile) on City streets in San Diego. With that said I dont want a dedicated tri bike, just a good road bike that I can throw aero bars on when I need them. 

So whats the best bike I can get for under $2,000??? I have been looking at the Trek 2100 for about $1,400 but I am open to just about anything as I know there are a lot of good bike manufacturers out there that are relatively unheard of (or commercialized).

Thanks in advance, any all comments/advice will help!


----------



## ARP

*Here's the problem...*

There is no right answer without doing your due diligence/research. There is what seems to be a relatively endless aray of road bikes, component combinations. Everyone (and me)will say the bike that fits, so figure out your correct size and geometry. I will go a few steps further. Go with a bike that has at least shimano 105 components, do some wheel research and figure out what you want in wheels. With $2K being the ceiling, should have no problem finding the right answer.


----------



## sd4runner

I do get your point on correct geometry and feel. I will of course be test riding any bike that I end up with. I mainly want advice on brands to look at because when I have been browsing the local bike shops the sales guys have been pretty indifferent to different manufacturers and models saying "they are pretty much all good" but I just wanted feedback from other members as to what has worked for them.

thanks for the tip on at least 105 components, my hopes are that at 2gs I might be able to get Ultegra's... we will see.


----------



## John Nelson

They are pretty much all good.


----------



## ARP

*not alot of diff between 105& Ultegra in 10 speed*



sd4runner said:


> I do get your point on correct geometry and feel. I will of course be test riding any bike that I end up with. I mainly want advice on brands to look at because when I have been browsing the local bike shops the sales guys have been pretty indifferent to different manufacturers and models saying "they are pretty much all good" but I just wanted feedback from other members as to what has worked for them.
> 
> thanks for the tip on at least 105 components, my hopes are that at 2gs I might be able to get Ultegra's... we will see.


Long distance and comfort, stable handling look at slack angles (73* seat tube angle in a 57cm for example) Quicker handling, steeper angles. I look for bikes with longish top tubes, I got longish arms. Lemond bikes have this characteristic, at least they used to. A good resource to look for bikes is GVHbikes.com Has some good to great deals, all his stuff is quality, build kits so you can semi customize, not what the mfger got cheap and wants to sell to you.


----------



## jmess

I love my 04 Specialized Roubaix. I bought it when I gave up MTBs.

You can find good deals on ebay for used ones and I would bet there are some left over new 06s being discounted now.


http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07Roubaix


----------



## Lifelover

I read nothing but the title and I can tell you this. For 2K on the used market you could get a kick a$$ road bike, Cyclocross bike and a single speed (road or mountain).


----------



## HardCharger

*Don't forget used...*



sd4runner said:


> Hi everybody, this is my first post so be kind....
> 
> So whats the best bike I can get for under $2,000??? I have been looking at the Trek 2100 for about $1,400 but I am open to just about anything as I know there are a lot of good bike manufacturers out there that are relatively unheard of (or commercialized).
> 
> Thanks in advance, any all comments/advice will help!


...since there is a good chance there are ones in like new condition for sale in the usual places, especially here in SD. 

If you can be somewhat patient, I'll bet you could find a full Ultegra or DA bike with all the accessories like a seat bag, cages, a computer (maybe even upgraded wheels) for at or below $2K. Keep an eye out & you might be very pleasantly surprised...


----------



## MTB Racer

Dude, I was in the same boat...looking for the $2k bike...but the ones w/ ultegra cam up short on quality wheels and vise versa...Finnaly found a complete dura ace bike including wheels and pedals here for $2k.

I looked at specialized allez and roubiduex (sp), giant tcr, cannondale caad 8/9...

Got it yesterday and built it this morning...IT ROCKS! 

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/APR-ACE-Details.html


----------



## Lifelover

MTB Racer said:


> Dude, I was in the same boat...looking for the $2k bike...but the ones w/ ultegra cam up short on quality wheels and vise versa...Finnaly found a complete dura ace bike including wheels and pedals here for $2k.
> 
> I looked at specialized allez and roubiduex (sp), giant tcr, cannondale caad 8/9...
> 
> Got it yesterday and built it this morning...IT ROCKS!
> 
> http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/APR-ACE-Details.html


I don't question that you love it but I still say the OP should go for 2 bikes at the same price.

He could get the Ibex  Aprisa Elite and the X-Ray Race for the same price as the Team Ace.

Why have just the one? The component difference won't matter one bit in a race.

If he is coming from doing tri's he might be a perfect cyclocross candidate.


----------



## uzziefly

A trek 1500 used to be available for good deals and is a good buy. See if your shops still have em. Heard lots of good reviews/recommendations on it.


----------



## sd4runner

Thanks everyone for all your help.....

so I have been lurking around local bike shops and I there are two that I have my eye on. They are both 06 models so they are at close-out prices at $1,800

Felt F55
aluminum/carbon frame
Dura-Ace components
Mavic Aksium Race wheels

or a

Giant TCR C2
full carbon frame
Ultegra components
Mavic Aksium wheels

I know it shouldn't matter, but it does, I am not crazy about the 06 Giant paint scheme and the Felt looks pretty badass in stealth black.

Anyone have anything to say about these two bikes? The Giant always seems to get good feedback on this forum, and so does the Felt for that matter.

I am going to wear my biking clothes to the bike shops this weekend and see which one rides better and BUY BUY BUY!


----------



## cornercarver78

I picked up a pinarello galileo a couple of weeks ago. Its a left over 06 with 105 components. I don't know much because its my first road bike, but i liked the way it felt.


----------



## OneGear

just beware if buying carbon that if u're riding in a race you may get into a crash and its probably better to see what kind of warranty/replacement policy they have.


----------

